# Makro



## sumada (Feb 28, 2009)

Is it true Makro and Ikea will open in cairo.?????

When??
Thanks


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Ikea have been opening in Cairo for years.... they have even been advertising for staff but it doesn't mean to say it will happen.

maiden


----------



## MensEtManus (Jul 30, 2009)

Makro is supposed to open up 2 stores by year-end. In the arena of hypermarkets there is a substantial growth occurring these days. Ragab Sons, Mercato, Hyper 1, Fathallah, etc. are all expected to have a new hypermarket open up by year-end.


----------

